# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Aizdedzes efekts motoros

## Gaija_5D

Manu interesi piesaistīja aizdedzes efekts motoros. Cik sapratu, ka no tās elektriskās dzirksteles kura pārlec starp aizdedzes sveces kontaktiņiem
ir lielā mērā atkarīgs, kas notiek motora darbībā un tas, cik lielā mērā mēs bojājam apkārtējo vidi ar kaitīgiem atmosfēras piesārņojumiem.

Atradu rakstus 80 gadu "Zinātne un Tehnika" žurnālos kur autors apraksta augstfrekvences dzirksteles ietekmi uz degmaisījuma sadedzināšanas kvalitāti 
iekšdedzes motoros.
http://content7-foto.inbox.lv/albums750 ... NIKA-1.jpg
http://content7-foto.inbox.lv/albums750 ... NIKA-2.jpg
http://content7-foto.inbox.lv/albums750 ... NIKA-3.jpg
http://content7-foto.inbox.lv/albums750 ... NIKA-4.jpg
http://content7-foto.inbox.lv/albums750 ... NIKA-5.jpg

Te no laivu motoriem variants.
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3314/kva ... cfc25_orig
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3309/kva ... 8585a_orig

Interesanti, ka patreizējo auto aizdedzes sistēmās, var ievērot, ka šo efektu NEPIELIETO! Jautājums, kāpēc? 
Interesantākais ir aizdedzes augstfrekvences transformātori. Te pamatā dominē uz ferrīta serdēm, lai serdes zudumi būtu nelieli.

Arī pats esmu ko taisījis un mēģinājis.
Saskaņā ar rakstīto "Zinātne un Tehnika" žurnālos uztaisīju 3 dažādus bet līdzīgas konstrukcijas transformātorus uz ferrīta stienīšiem no tranzistoru rādiouztvērējiem.
Man šķiet ka izdevās tikai pēdējais. Jātaisa maksimāli vienkārši, tas arī tas labākais.

Vēl mēģināju uz ТВС-110П2 bāzes transformātora, tas šķita vispimērotākais no visiem ko varēju dabūt. Atstāju tikai augstsprieguma spoli. Starp serdes pakaviem abos galos ievietoju pa 1mm izolācijas starplikām, lai nepiesātinās magnetvads tik ātri, citādi nevarēja. Uztinu kādus 23 vijumus ar 0,75 kv.mm. montāžas vadu primaro tinumu un trafiņš gatavs.

Ja salīdzina abas konstrukcijas, tad uz ferrīta stienīšiem konstrukcija strādāja vienkārši lieliski. Ja salīdzina ar ТВС-110П2, tad tas nedeva lielāku izlādes strāvu par parastiem skūteru CDI trafiņiem.
Transformātors uz stienīša deva strāvu tādu ka ar dzirksteli bija iespejams dedzināt cauri 0,5mm elektrokartonam. Un dzirksteles akustiskais troksnis arī bija lielāks, varēja just ka ir jauda iekšā. 
Jāņem vērā arī tas ka tā ir CDI aizdedzes shēma. Parastās auto aizdedzēs, vienpolārās dedzina tā to 0,5 mm elektrokartonu gandrīz vienmēr.
Aizdzedzes kondensātors bija 1 mkf. Lādējās uz kādi 300V. Nekas īpašs. Izlāde ar rezonanses svārstību raksturu, apm. 5 svārstību cikli līdz izlādējas kondenātors, rimstošas svārstības.

----------


## defs

Nu,bet uzliec autiņam un tad uzraksti,kas notiek. Pagaidām tāds papīrdedzinātajs vien ir uz galda.  ::

----------


## M_J

Šī lieta interesē arī mani. Kādreiz, padomju laikos, savam auto izmēģināju dažādas aizdedzes sistēmas, ieskaitot minēto augstfrekvences aizdedzi. Jūtamākais rezultāts bija tas, ka būtiski uzlabojās auto iedarbināšana aukstā laikā. Pārējos režīmos būtisku atšķirību nejutu. Tad man vēl nebija iespēja nomērīt ne atgāzes, ne motora jaudu uz stenda. Būtu interesanti paeksperimentēt tagad, kad šīs iespējas ir. Nojauta man saka, ka ielas auto nekāds ieguvums nebūs. Standarta aizdedzes sistēma tiem ir pietiekami jaudīga, lai stabili aizdedzinātu degmaisījumu visos režīmos. To rāda nesadegušās degvielas daudzums atgāzēs (HC), kas mūsdienu auto, mērot pirms katalizatora ir ap 100 ppm. Ja šo lielumu paskatās kādam padomju ražojumam tas lielākoties ir ap 500 - 1000 ppm. Arī tāda lieta, kā "aizmestas" sveces, kas karburatora mašīnām bija parasta lieta, tagad gadās tad, ja motora mehāniskais stāvoklis ir briesmīgs, vai degvielas sistēma strādā galīgi nepareizi. Cita lieta - sporta auto. Lai braucot ar pilnu jaudu sveces nepārkarstu, nākas izmantot sveces ar tādu kvēlskaitli, ka braucot normālos režīmos tās nesasniedz temperatūru, pie kādas notiek attīrīšanās. Līdz ar to, ja motoru darbina ar nepilnu slodzi, pēc tam dažkārt rodas problēmas ar auksta motora iedarbināšanu. It īpaši, ja kā degvielu izmanto nevis benzīnu, bet bioetanolu. Un vēl - "zinātnes un tehnikas" rakstā bija minētas virsmas izlādes sveces. Padomju laikā tādas nebija pieejamas, tagad ir dabūjamas tādas, kas vairāk vai mazāk atbilst šai definīcijai. Vienas no tādām, ar ko ir bijusi darīšana ir 4 elektrodu BOSCH SUPER4. Man ir grūti spriest par šo sveču labajām īpašībām, bet praksē esmu saskāries ar to sliktajām īpašībām. Ir motori - piemēram opeļa C20NE, kuriem pie apgriezieniem virs 3000 rpm, izmantojot minētās sveces, HC daudzums atgāzēs palielinās līdz 700 ppm un vairāk. Būtu interesanti pārbaudīt, vai izmantojot augstfrekvences aizdedzi komplektā ar minēto motoru un svecēm, var panākt normālu motora darbību.

----------


## defs

Ja var noticēt visiem brīnumiem,par ko raksta,tad drīz vien auto darbosies gandriz bez degvielas. Kaut kur  agrāk lasiju,ka lietojot aizdedzi ar augstfrekvenci,degvielas izlietojums samazinās par 20 %,bet jauda pie tam pieaugot .Tad citur,ka lietojot sudraba sveces-atkal par 20% samazinās degvielas patēriņš. un Statoils slavēja savu Ultima,ka arī ietaupot /neatceros,vai minēja ciparu reklamā/. Un vēl kaut kāda fīča,tad sanāk beigās,ka auto iet kā zib vien,bet benzīnu ēd uz pusi mazāk   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Varbūt šis vedinās uz jaunām idejām  :: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMJ3eCHZtGY

----------


## Gaija_5D

Nu es domāju izmantot šādus transformātorus virsmas izlādes svecēm, tā laikam būs prātīgāk.

Virsmas izlādes svecēm laikam vajag lielāku spriegumu nekā parastām, bet ir grūti pateikt par cik. Šādas sveces varētu kalpot par mainīga elektriskā lauka izstarotāju degkamerā. Mainīgais elektriskais lauks dermaisījuma degšanas procesā noteikti ietekmē pozetīvi.

----------


## guguce

Tranzistoru aizdedzei ir labāka impulsu pastāvība un forma, nekā tiristoru.

----------


## gintsk

Mūsdienu aizdedzes visu, kas ir ikdienā aizdedzina tīri labi, kā jau M_J minēja.
BET. Ja gribas noliesināt ierasto Lambda 1.0 uz ~1.2, tad iespējams, ka tur būtu manāma pamatīga starpība... Nu varbūt ne ekonomijā, tad vismaz veiksmīgu aizdedzinājumu procentā noteikti. Dzrirkstelei būtu jābūt jaudīgai un jāaizņem liels tilpums salīdzinājumā ar parasto.
Droši vien vēl drausmīgāku dzirksteli vajag, lai auto ietu uz skaidru ūdeni  :: 

Gints

----------


## Gaija_5D

Vispār jau jebkuru naftas produktu vienkārā sadedzināšana ir neperspektīva un šie eksperimenti šķiet ir jāpārtrauc. Automobiļu dzinējiem jau sen bija jāizmanto cita izejviela. Lielie onkuļi mūs ir pamatīgi čakarējuši. Šķiet ka nu jau kritiskā robeža būs sasniegta.

----------


## Dzeks

Ap 90 gadu man bija tā liekas CDI aizdedze ar ferīta serdi motošosejā un vienu gadu es nobraucu arī ar plazmu- 1 kV un 1-4 uF (?) paralēli uz sveci. 
Ar plazmu es nezināju kas ir aizmesta svece un grūti bija noregulēties, jo dedzināja visu ko tik padod priekšā. Tā kā ar plazmu varētu taisīt liesu maisījumu un degtu vienalga labi un ātri, lieki nekarsējot virzuli. Tā varētu ķert ekonomiju. 
 Bet tā ferīta serde, arī ar 23 vijumiem no TBC bija kā kompromis starp efektu un vienkāršību-drošumu, un pulka labāka par tām ar ferīta stieņiem, ko biju redzējis. Dzirksteles jauda nesalīdzināma. Tā oscilācija reizes piecas garāka, kā org sistēmām.  Man dzirkstele jau  tukšgaitā bija visa elektroda resnumā un pūkaina. Tagad zinu, ka tie TBC trafi ir baigi daudz variantu ar dažādiem transformācijas koeficientiem, es tā arī neēsmu atradis precīzo TBC modeli, ko toreiz izmantojām. Varbūt Tev vienkārši nepaveicās ar iegūto modeli.
Toreiz varbūt dabūju kādu sliktu Leiškalna aizdedzes modeli, bet tam tā dzirkstele bija daudz vājāka. Aizmestas sveces nebija retums. Pieļauju ka atvērtā tipa serdē tā pašoscilācija ir augstākā frekvencē, kā ferīts spēj lietderīgi pārnest jaudu.
Ielikšu shēmu kas man nostrādāja bez problēmām daudzus gadus. Tā ir maksimāli vienkāršota un tā laika nomināli bija smieklīgi salīdzinot ar to ko var nopirkt tagad. Konģuki bija МБГО vismaz 400V. Citi neturēja īsslēguma strāvas cirtienus. VD1 un 2 bija КЦ405Ж un VS1 КУ221А, spriegums ap 360V.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Mani interesē vienīgi mainīgas polaritātes austsprieguma dzirksteles veidošana. Interesanti būtu pamēģināt, kā iet kopā maiņstrāva ar tiem toroidāliem neodīma magnētiem uz aizdedzes sveces izolātora.
Labs rādītājs augstfrekvences transformātoram download/file.php?id=2150&t=1 , kur 24kV spriegums nāk no tinuma ar, tikai, 220mH induktivitāti. Parsti līdzīgu tinumu  induktivitāte 2...42H. No tās induktivitātes arī ir atkarīgs kāda būs augstsprieguma strāva. To esmu sapratis.
Plazma dedzina aizdedzes sveces kontaktus, un tas man galīgi neder, un arī neveidojas vairāki degšanas perēkļi.

----------

